# Godox AD360



## kfirg (Apr 21, 2014)

someone has Godox AD360 ?

i read some reviews about this flash and he seems to be good.. (for outdoors)


----------



## Derrel (Apr 21, 2014)

see also the CheetahLight 180 and 360 models.

https://www.cheetahstand.com/Cheetah-Light-p/cl-180.htm&Click=659


----------



## kfirg (Apr 22, 2014)

yeah.. its the same flash.. just other name..

someone from here has this flash ?


----------



## Robsphoto (May 27, 2014)

Yes great flash!! Love the bare bulb effect!


----------

